# WIFI Echolotkugel Bluetoooth



## Michael079 (22. März 2015)

Hi zusammen,

hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit den Echolotkugeln Deeper Smart Fishfinder oder dem Luckylaker WiFi Fishfinder ?
Finde das schon sehr interessant , da man kein Boot braucht und die Anzeige übers Smartphone (Bluetooth) läuft.
Würde gerne mal eure Meinung und Erfahrungen dazu hören.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. März 2015)

*AW: WIFI Echolotkugel Bluetoooth*

Hast du schon mal hier im Forum geblättert oder sogar die Suchfunktion benutzt?

Ne???
Dann wirst du fündig....


----------



## tobs77 (29. März 2015)

*AW: WIFI Echolotkugel Bluetoooth*

Hab den deeper und bin voll damit zu frieden


----------



## meisteruli (30. März 2015)

*AW: WIFI Echolotkugel Bluetoooth*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Angler9999 (30. März 2015)

*AW: WIFI Echolotkugel Bluetoooth*

Habt ihr da noch mehr .....?
Ich meine könnt ihr etwas genauer sein und evtl. auch n Bild einstellen vom Scan?


----------



## AndiHam (29. April 2015)

*AW: WIFI Echolotkugel Bluetoooth*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal hier im Forum geblättert oder sogar die Suchfunktion benutzt?
> 
> Ne???
> Dann wirst du fündig....


 
Ich habe mal die Suchfunktion benutzt und als Schlüsselwort Luckylaker  eingegeben und genau einen einzigen Thread gefunden und das ist dieser hier


----------



## viti55 (19. September 2017)

*AW: WIFI Echolotkugel Bluetoooth*

Hallo zusammen,

 würde gerne dieses Thema hochschieben,
 und würde gerne von euch die Meinung zu diesen Produkten hören.
 es ist doch schon etwas Zeit vergangen seit diese Produkte auf dem Markt  sind.  
 würdet ihr einen von diesen oder einen anderen weiter empfehlen ??

 vielen Dank und Grüße
 viti


----------

